# Choy Lay Fut from Xinhui, China



## ChoyLayFut (Apr 10, 2009)

http://choyleefut-hungsing.blogspot.com/

Hello to all the Choy Lay Fut brothers.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 10, 2009)

That's some badass stuff. Thanks for sharing it. I really enjoyed. Welcome to MartialTalk and I hope to see more of you in the CMA Southern forum.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 10, 2009)

How's it?


----------



## ChoyLayFut (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty good clfsean.
Thanks for the welcome.
Are there alot of Choy Lee Fut guys on this forum?


----------



## clfsean (Apr 12, 2009)

ChoyLayFut said:


> Pretty good clfsean.
> Thanks for the welcome.
> Are there alot of Choy Lee Fut guys on this forum?



There's a few of us... not a grand huge many, but a few.

So are you at the school in King Mui or NYC now from King Mui?


----------



## ChoyLayFut (Apr 12, 2009)

Sifu Wong now teaches in NYC.
He is one of the head CLF instructors from Ging Mui village.
Choy Lee Fut doesnt seem too popular on the east coast other than Florida.
Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 13, 2009)

ChoyLayFut said:


> Sifu Wong now teaches in NYC.
> He is one of the head CLF instructors from Ging Mui village.
> Choy Lee Fut doesnt seem too popular on the east coast other than Florida.
> Hopefully that will change soon.



It's not that it's not "popular", it's just not much of it. There's CLF in the NYC
area from Chan Tai San's legacy & then of course in Florida from Lee Koon Hung's legacy. There's also CLF here in Ga from my Sifu in Atlanta & student of Chen Yong Fa's in Augusta. There's a smattering here & there but nothing large or concentrated.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 15, 2009)

ChoyLayFut said:


> http://choyleefut-hungsing.blogspot.com/
> 
> Hello to all the Choy Lay Fut brothers.



The form at the beginning of that clip was outstanding  I can guarantee I'll watch it 100 times, minimum!


----------



## clfsean (Apr 15, 2009)

jim777 said:


> The form at the beginning of that clip was outstanding  I can guarantee I'll watch it 100 times, minimum!



Watching good CLF peformed well is a thing to behold... 

Watching good CLF applied well is a thing to feel sorry for somebody for...


----------



## ChoyLayFut (Apr 16, 2009)

Definitely.
Its beautiful to watch applications done correctly with the proper ging and timing.  And I know lots of people dont favor forms training too much, but I personally like the way it gives me a CLF aftertaste...


----------



## clfsean (Apr 17, 2009)

ChoyLayFut said:


> Definitely.
> Its beautiful to watch applications done correctly with the proper ging and timing.  And I know lots of people dont favor forms training too much, but I personally like the way it gives me a CLF aftertaste...



I'm going to use part of that as my Signature!!! 

"The CLF Aftertaste... " 

That's GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## destructautomaton (Apr 17, 2009)

Los Angeles has a few CLF instructors as well.

I learned the first form five wheel horse when i was young. One helluva form. Love the wooden dummys and all the training appartus they use.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (May 30, 2009)

ChoyLayFut said:


> Sifu Wong now teaches in NYC.
> He is one of the head CLF instructors from Ging Mui village.
> Choy Lee Fut doesnt seem too popular on the east coast other than Florida.
> Hopefully that will change soon.



hmmm,

There's a CLF master in NYC that my sifu talks about all the time...  I can't remember the name but my sifu says he's CLF is top notch, he's about late 70's or early 80's now though...

jeff


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Old thread, but killer website! Welcome


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jul 12, 2009)

I may not be your CLF brother....but I dig the style.Definitely forward...


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

That video made me homesick for my Kwoon. It was excellent.


----------

